# Intelli-Arc



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone own or use one of the Intelli-Arc testers? Is it worth owning one? I see Siemens makes this particular tester. I assume it will work on other AFCI circuit breakers for testing? 

http://www.downloads.siemens.com/do...aspx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=BTLV_40723


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

We do, it works pretty good. :thumbup:






There was a post a few years back by one of the members that had installed some lighting but another breaker kept tripping and after 2 weeks of going back used one of these to find out it was a cheap laptop power supply the home owners kid was using caused it to trip.

And with Canada coming closer to the arc fault breaker code update, we went ahead and purchased one to avoid the rush.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

One time long ago after I did a repair at a house the lady wanted me to give her a special discount for her giving me a special favor, but I denied her my essence.
:vs_OMG::vs_no_no_no::vs_shocked::vs_shocked:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:lol:









~C:jester:S~


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Bump......


Here is a good thread on this topic.....

*http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/siemens-intelli-arc-diagnostic-tool-46764/

*

.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Here is a good thread on this topic.....
> 
> *http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/siemens-intelli-arc-diagnostic-tool-46764/
> 
> ...


You call that a good thread! Bunch of dummies saying they can't wait to get theirs.
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Here is a good thread on this topic.....
> 
> *http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/siemens-intelli-arc-diagnostic-tool-46764/
> 
> ...


Thank you sir.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

anyone notice that all these videos show brand new stuff being used on brand new stuff?:whistling2:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Here is a good thread on this topic.....
> 
> *http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/siemens-intelli-arc-diagnostic-tool-46764/
> 
> ...


Thanks Harry, found it through a link in that post. *Post #89*:thumbup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Anyone own or use one of the Intelli-Arc testers? Is it worth owning one? I see Siemens makes this particular tester. I assume it will work on other AFCI circuit breakers for testing?
> 
> http://www.downloads.siemens.com/do...aspx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=BTLV_40723


Viking had them at a great price for a time. I got one for someone on here, but didn't get my own. Blinking lights on the breakers is what I use now.


----------

